# Detailer needed!



## ksg10 (Aug 29, 2010)

*EDIT:

Is there anyone in the Mid Glamorgan area that would be willing to rent out their garage/unit for a day, maybe two so I can carry out some correction and protection on my car?

If so, please PM me.

Cheers.*


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hate to tell you, but your never going to get a decent correction detail for less than £100. you'd be lucky to get a winter protection detail for that tbh


----------



## ksg10 (Aug 29, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> hate to tell you, but your never going to get a decent correction detail for less than £100. you'd be lucky to get a winter protection detail for that tbh


I had a feeling it'd be wishful thinking to get something for that price but I had to lay down a marker. I'm open to considering a bit more than that :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

for a decent job, you'd be looking at several hundred I should think. have a look here for pros near you so you can get a more accurate price;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you would be better getting it protected for winter and then getting it corrected in spring i think


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

If that's your budget then I'd suggest you buy a g220 and put the time in to learning how to polish yourself. 

What car do you have? Please don't tell me it's a Bentley


----------



## ksg10 (Aug 29, 2010)

mattjonescardiff said:


> If that's your budget then I'd suggest you buy a g220 and put the time in to learning how to polish yourself.
> 
> What car do you have? Please don't tell me it's a Bentley


I've already got a polisher and a basic set of equipment, but I have to do it in a street near my house, normally in the lashing rain and wind. That's why I'd rather give it to someone to do this time until the nicer weather comes around.

- It's an Impreza :driver:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Maybe someone local on here could kindly rent you their garage or some sort of undercover workspace for you to do it? :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Wish someone would rent/lend me their garage space for a few days a year... I'm in Wigan by the way if anyone reads this


----------



## ksg10 (Aug 29, 2010)

Viper said:


> Maybe someone local on here could kindly rent you their garage or some sort of undercover workspace for you to do it? :thumb:


That'd be ideal tbh. I've tried finding a garage/unit locally but no luck. They're like golddust around here.



big ben said:


> you would be better getting it protected for winter and then getting it corrected in spring i think


Sounds good. I'm not too bothered about getting full correction just yet. Masking and filling the scratches will do for now.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

big ben said:


> you would be better getting it protected for winter and then getting it corrected in spring i think


This is what I am recommending to my customers :thumb:


----------

